# Maestro Fuzz-Tone FZ-M



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2-3lbs.. sounds really fuzzy and good.
The best looking thing (not just pedal) that I’ve seen since I discovered that St Martinique had an entire population of French mulattos.






















































A special treat from:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Most instructive.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Thanks for the pics. Most instructive.


First thing I do is rip something apart when I buy it.
I had to know what made this thing tick.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Very cool! Certainly come a long way from the original product, which is obviously to be expected! 
I don't have in-depth knowledge of pedal design, but it's interesting to see a remake like this, that has so many more components (when considering the actual number count), & wonder why that is when they could save more by using less for - what I assume - should get you a similar end result. I'm sure ultimately the final cost for producing a single unit would differ only in cents, but you'd think that would make enough of a difference when you get to the 1000+ unit count.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> First thing I do is rip something apart when I buy it.
> I had to know what made this thing tick.


My motivation since I was a pre-schooler.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Very cool! Certainly come a long way from the original product, which is obviously to be expected!
> I don't have in-depth knowledge of pedal design, but it's interesting to see a remake like this, that has so many more components (when considering the actual number count), & wonder why that is when they could save more by using less for - what I assume - should get you a similar end result. I'm sure ultimately the final cost for producing a single unit would differ only in cents, but you'd think that would make enough of a difference when you get to the 1000+ unit count.
> View attachment 400191


A couple of responses.

First, the key components you show - chiefly the 3 germanium transistors - have not been produced since well before you were born. You can find dribs and drabs of them here and there in repair shops around the world, but you'll never find them in the quantities that allow a company like GIbson to stick a pedal in every single music store in North America.

Second, the one you show runs off 1.5V. Literally NOTHING at that time used an external power supply. It was either an internal battery, or else it had an onboard transformer and power cord. Getting a circuit to operate off an external 9V supply will involve more parts.

Third, I suspect the circuit is aiming for something similar to the original FZ-1S. I say this because you can see that the middle pot of the three has 6 contacts, implying it is a dual-ganged pot. I used to have an FZ-1S and it uses a dual-ganged pot to blend between fully clean and fully fuzzed. The FZ-1S also used 6 silicon transistors, which is what I see on the board.

The FZ-1S was pretty damn good fuzz, with a lot of different sounds, and was the first that I'm aware of to incorporate a clean blend. I certainly can't say it is an exact replica, because the only components whose value I can see are the capacitors. But it is about the same level of complexity.

Maestro made a couple of different fuzzes, of which the first few were simple germanium-based circuits. Later ones were silicon, and occasionally op-amp based. I hope they choose to bring back the Fuzztain, which was a combination compressor/soft-distortion.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Very cool! Certainly come a long way from the original product, which is obviously to be expected!
> I don't have in-depth knowledge of pedal design, but it's interesting to see a remake like this, that has so many more components (when considering the actual number count), & wonder why that is when they could save more by using less for - what I assume - should get you a similar end result. I'm sure ultimately the final cost for producing a single unit would differ only in cents, but you'd think that would make enough of a difference when you get to the 1000+ unit count.
> View attachment 400191


I am definitely going to build one like yours as well. My end goal is to be able to build PCB-less pedals as I like the challenge and I do like the sound as well.

I have no way of comparing this modern version to the original. I will say that it’s really usable and pretty, but I suspect that it wouldn’t be a dead on replica sonically.

@mhammer is the guy who you would want to refer to on all matters fuzz / pedal related. He’s been really gracious in sharing his knowledge.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

mhammer said:


> A couple of responses.
> 
> First, the key components you show - chiefly the 3 germanium transistors - have not been produced since well before you were born. You can find dribs and drabs of them here and there in repair shops around the world, but you'll never find them in the quantities that allow a company like GIbson to stick a pedal in every single music store in North America.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response! I sort of thought it may have something to do with power filtering, or perhaps using components to allow current stock transistors to mimic the specs of the transistors of olde (which I'm not even sure can be a thing). It's nice to get a multi-layered response from someone who clearly has an in-depth understanding - so thanks again! hahah 




Always12AM said:


> I am definitely going to build one like yours as well. My end goal is to be able to build PCB-less pedals as I like the challenge and I do like the sound as well.
> 
> I have no way of comparing this modern version to the original. I will say that it’s really usable and pretty, but I suspect that it wouldn’t be a dead on replica sonically.
> 
> @mhammer is the guy who you would want to refer to on all matters fuzz / pedal related. He’s been really gracious in sharing his knowledge.



If you need any sort of motivation for getting to that PCB-less build, look up something to the effect of "dead bug pedal builds"; in case you haven't heard it before that's what some builders call the point-to-point pedal builds. To go one step further, take a look at this builders Instagram page; he is a current builder that does all his designs in this style, specializing in the almighty fuzz!

__
http://instagr.am/p/CY_ljUcsmQ_/


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! I sort of thought it may have something to do with power filtering, or perhaps using components to allow current stock transistors to mimic the specs of the transistors of olde (which I'm not even sure can be a thing). It's nice to get a multi-layered response from someone who clearly has an in-depth understanding - so thanks again!


My pleasure. Just note that the FZ-1S, or any repro of it, is NOT trying to mimic an FZ-1 with silicon transistors. It is a wholly different circuit with its own special sauce. I'm just taking a shot in the dark that the FZ-M is kinda sorta trying to be like the FZ-1S, and I think it is a reasonably educated guess, based on what I can see, but still just a guess. It may well be a wholly different design than ANY of the fuzzes released under the Maestro label.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Thanks for the detailed response! I sort of thought it may have something to do with power filtering, or perhaps using components to allow current stock transistors to mimic the specs of the transistors of olde (which I'm not even sure can be a thing). It's nice to get a multi-layered response from someone who clearly has an in-depth understanding - so thanks again! hahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was referring to! I have stalking this page on Instagram. I love soldering and trying to make it look and operate as directly as possible. I am trying to get a grasp on how the circuits work / how I can translate schematics into this kind of assembly. 

I’m not ambitious to the point where I want to be a pedal maker, but I’d like to be able to make a few for myself as well as get to a point where I can build low powered amps with the same style. As much as I appreciate the old school rats nest PTP in how it sounds, I think I’d equally enjoy making it linear and milspec as that makes more sense to me for future service.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> This is exactly what I was referring to! I have stalking this page on Instagram. I love soldering and trying to make it look and operate as directly as possible. I am trying to get a grasp on how the circuits work / how I can translate schematics into this kind of assembly.
> 
> I’m not ambitious to the point where I want to be a pedal maker, but I’d like to be able to make a few for myself as well as get to a point where I can build low powered amps with the same style. As much as I appreciate the old school rats nest PTP in how it sounds, I think I’d equally enjoy making it linear and milspec as that makes more sense to me for future service.


Fantastic! Here's a really cool video where he really breaks down the Fuzz Face, builds one, then tests it with other FF's. It's an enjoyable and informative watch!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone wishing to make a Fuzz Face needs to start here: Technology of the Fuzz Face - Frame Definition

Seriously. You'll be VERY glad you did.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> French mulattos.


Pics?

Gut shot?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Gut shot?


A whole Goddam island full of em’


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> A whole Goddam island full of em’
> View attachment 400269


You capitalize goddam? Respect the lord when you use his name as a curse lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> You capitalize goddam? Respect the lord when you use his name as a curse lol


One small step for man, one more giant leap towards hell lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> One small step for man, one more giant leap towards hell lol


You're hive material. Become one with the hive.


----------

